#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  What are the Sri Lankan Startups focusing on IoT?

## Bhavya

The IoT has been making a huge boom around the world. It's become a buzz word in the technology industry which pave the way to many startups related to IoT technology. So, Do you know any Sri Lankan Startups focusing on IoT?

----------

